# Pitcher Pump installation



## HarleyT (Oct 21, 2022)

I have bought an old style pitcher pump for my shallow well. Do I need a foot valve?


----------



## Blue Oaks (Oct 21, 2022)

I don't have an answer for you, but this forum is very knowledgeable on all things well related.









Pumps and Tanks Well Forum & Blog. Water is life.


Advice and instruction on Pumps, Tanks and Well Water systems, installation, repair and replacement. Post your questions with experts.




terrylove.com


----------



## ZAquaman (Oct 21, 2022)

I have one with no foot valve. This requires some priming. The guy that installed it didn't put a foot valve because he didn't want it freezing. It's in a mountain cabin that gets occasional use.


----------

